# Apsel's having a good summer



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

First weekend out as a Special - Apsel grabs a Gr 3rd under colombian judge Alfredo Gomez and BOS under columbian judge Leyda Perez over Am Chs ! - Pic'd @ 13 mths 
Multi Gr Placing , Multi BPIG, Reserve BMIF, Multi BOB winner 
Can Ch Kaleef MinuteMan Aldercrest


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great job, Apsel!!!! What a handsome boy he is!  Congrats!


----------

